# Plans for the QE2



## BlythSpirit

Reported in the Alwatan Daily here in Kuwait today:

" Dubai World investment arm Istithmar World said it abandoned plans to send the Queen Elizabeth 2 to South Africa sayng it was looking at the best options to maximise the value of the Liner. _Cape Town was one of the options. It is no longer being considered._ "

Seems like a sad end to offload the QE2. Maybe it would have been better to scrap it!


----------



## David Wilcockson

That`s probably where she will go.
Cheers,
David


----------



## Lksimcoe

I don't think so. She is perhaps the one older liner worth more intact that for her steel. I think she'll go static somewhere, but that depends on who will spend the money.


----------



## stevo r6 86

i would love to have her down here on the south coast, i miss seeing her go up and down the solent. : (


----------



## muldonaich

bring her back to the clyde where she came from .


----------



## captain61

muldonaich said:


> bring her back to the clyde where she came from .


good choice (Thumb)


----------



## The Ferry Man

Is there any update on what will happen to the poor girl?

Since Dubai had its money problems everything has gone very quiet


----------



## Sabastapol

Yes QE2 should come home to the Clyde as the Royal Iris should go home to the Mersey then we would all be happy knowing that they were being looked after, and where.


----------



## Scousegit

The Royal Iris was also built on the Clyde so you can have her as well.

Scouse.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Ok pie in the sky stuff. 

I have been of the opinion for years that the grade 1 listed Graving docks in Govan should be turned into a Maritime/shipbuilding/ship repair heritage center and I can think of no two finer centerpieces than the QE2 and the Royal Yacht, we could maybe get a decommissioned type 21or 22 in there as well - just how fabulous would that.

It will never happen of course - lack of imagination, money etc but it really would be a truly wonderful place - next to a working ship yard as well and of course the old Harland and Wolff engine shed there as well. Dream on


----------



## Chris Isaac

Sabastapol said:


> Yes QE2 should come home to the Clyde as the Royal Iris should go home to the Mersey then we would all be happy knowing that they were being looked after, and where.


Looked after by whom and with whose money?

A lovely thought but it aint gonna happen.


----------



## gaelsail

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Ok pie in the sky stuff.
> 
> I have been of the opinion for years that the grade 1 listed Graving docks in Govan should be turned into a Maritime/shipbuilding/ship repair heritage center and I can think of no two finer centerpieces than the QE2 and the Royal Yacht, we could maybe get a decommissioned type 21or 22 in there as well - just how fabulous would that.
> 
> It will never happen of course - lack of imagination, money etc but it really would be a truly wonderful place - next to a working ship yard as well and of course the old Harland and Wolff engine shed there as well. Dream on


Could she reach the new transport museum or is she too big?


----------



## Malcolm S

Where is the old Oriana now? Last I heard she was sinking, perhaps the QE2 can replace her? 
China can afford it as well, so can India make a home for the poor people there.
Malcolm S


----------



## sfgray

*Re: Oriana*



Malcolm S said:


> Where is the old Oriana now?


Scrapped in China in '04. Too expensive to repair.

As for QE2, as someone noted, she probably is worth more intact than as scrap. Even so, it seems that so many "preserved" ships eventually fall prey not the elements but to greed. I wrote an article about two ships of Los Angeles Harbor, the SS Princess Louise and the SS Catalina. Both ships could have continued on as quay bound attractions, but people's greed did them in. And I could cite other examples of the same.

What's frustrating is that so little information about QE2 ever is released.

Scott.


----------



## Fairfield

Sadly the Govan drydocks could not accommodate QE2- I think the largest was only in the 700foot range. It was at one time mooted for a Maritime Museum with both Britannia and Glenlee as prime exhibits but it was just a scheme.


----------



## Thamesphil

As of last week, the QE2 was being circulated for sale by her Dubai owners. I am afraid that it won't be greed that will force the final nail in her coffin, but the harsh realities of the current economic climate.

Brgds
Phil


----------



## gaelsail

Fairfield said:


> Sadly the Govan drydocks could not accommodate QE2- I think the largest was only in the 700foot range. It was at one time mooted for a Maritime Museum with both Britannia and Glenlee as prime exhibits but it was just a scheme.


The new transport museum in Glasgow is being built on the Clyde beside the Glenlee and near to the Science museum & SECC. I can't think that the river is very wide here though?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Fairfield said:


> Sadly the Govan drydocks could not accommodate QE2- I think the largest was only in the 700foot range. It was at one time mooted for a Maritime Museum with both Britannia and Glenlee as prime exhibits but it was just a scheme.



I was actually thinking of the QE2 being alongside with at least two of the docks being used for the other vessels.


----------



## sfgray

Thamesphil said:


> I am afraid that it won't be greed that will force the final nail in her coffin, but the harsh realities of the current economic climate.


I agree. A simple matter that they may no longer have the money to do much with her. In a sense, though, it might be a happier ending than if she were to moulder away at a dock somewhere, ill-treated. I like, for example, the reputable programs that properly prepare ship carcasses and send them to the bottom in depths where recreational divers can reach them and sea life can flourish on them.

We often encounter ocean liner enthusiasts in our nautical shop and they generally mourn the loss of the old ships, wishing to preserve them all. Most of them are pretty extreme in their views. (One even suggested doing harm to the Taj Mahal because of all the scrapping of ships in India!) But I point out (if the person seems halfway rational) that, though we may miss the ships, it is about economics. And isn't recycling in vogue?

Scott.


----------



## The Ferry Man

Any idea what sort of asking price they are wanting for her?


----------



## Degzie

Hi 
Found this bit of news about the QE2
Ali Rashid Lootah, chairman of Nakheel, has said the developer is to start work on its first major Dubai project since the onset of the economic downturn, with a townhouse development on the Palm Jumeirah replacing plans to berth the QE2 ocean liner off the man-made island, The National has reported. "The QE2 will be placed in a much better location," said Lootah. "The government of Dubai is developing an up-to-date modern cruise terminal. That will be a better environment. It will stay in Dubai. The QE2 is part of Dubai." The 102 beachfront town houses are to be located off the "trunk" of the Palm Jumeirah.
This was posted on the internet 7hrs ago
http://www.ameinfo.com/276366.html
regards
Degzie


----------



## joebuckham

or we could buy her from dubai and then let the navy, before they disappear (Wave), use her for target practice. (Fly)
if we kept every ship that someone, somewhere has a soft spot for the harbours of the u.k. would be full to capacity


----------



## Island Boatman

As we all know, unkept (and unkempt!) boats deteriorate very quickly, let's hope a use can be found for the old girl before she becomes too far gone. In the "good old days" (ie before this bloody never-ending recession), she would have been perfect for floating attraction, people still have a fascination for "the old elegance of the sea". Its good to hear Dubai "talking the talk" - pity they're broke!


----------



## Bill Greig

I saw the QE2 in Dubai back in Feb. this year. She still looks good, but by no means was she a "dead ship", we could see the gennies were running so something must have been happening onboard.
Bill


----------



## Jock3

She still has a small crew on board maintaining her and at New Year she was in use as a party venue
http://www.roblightbody.com/liners/qe-2/news/2011/


----------



## Degzie

Found this news item on MSN news site asbout QE2 please follow the below link for the full news item
QE2 to become a floating hotel.
http://news.uk.msn.com/world/articles.aspx?cp-do***entid=250443211
regards
Degzie


----------



## johno2449

Two options: the first and best is the Clyde as a memorial to British shipbuilding. The second is Southampton as a reminder of the days of ships built in and registered in GB, sailing with British crews.


----------



## Dickyboy

Just a photo of the QE2 that I've just found. Taken by me in the Solent a few years ago. I haven't posted this or others in the set in the Gallery, there's so many of her in there all ready.


----------



## John Callon

*Qe2*

Great photograph Dickyboy of the QE2. With your permission I would like to make a print and frame the picture. Let me know if this is OK.
Regarding a final resting place for this great liner I think Liverpool would be the ideal port. After all it is where Samuel Cunard started the service and the famous Cunard Building is part of the waterfront. What better place than Liverpool - a vibrant city that attracts 2 mill plus visitors each year and a history that goes back to the Doomesday Book.
Just my thoughts - no doubt some will disagree, but what the hell I managed 25 years at sea so I guess that says something.
Rgds
John


----------



## lesbryan

muldonaich said:


> bring her back to the clyde where she came from .


That would be very fitting in my eyes .i remembewr wathing live her launching .iI was in the RN and at forest moor in the rec room we watched it all it would be a very fitting place for her to end up not like the earlier ones hong kong and miami i ask you


----------



## John Callon

*Qe2*

I think Miami should read Los Angeles Les


----------



## Dickyboy

Another one of QE2


----------



## Dickyboy

John Callon said:


> Great photograph Dickyboy of the QE2. With your permission I would like to make a print and frame the picture. Let me know if this is OK.
> Regarding a final resting place for this great liner I think Liverpool would be the ideal port. After all it is where Samuel Cunard started the service and the famous Cunard Building is part of the waterfront. What better place than Liverpool - a vibrant city that attracts 2 mill plus visitors each year and a history that goes back to the Doomesday Book.
> Just my thoughts - no doubt some will disagree, but what the hell I managed 25 years at sea so I guess that says something.
> Rgds
> John


By all means John, so long as it's not used for trade.(Thumb) Just posted another one.


----------



## Rogerfrench

Last month they announced that she'll become a hotel after all - in Dubai.


----------



## John Callon

Dickyboy said:


> By all means John, so long as it's not used for trade.(Thumb) Just posted another one.


Many thanks - can assure you it will not be used for trade.
Regards
John


----------



## Win2240

John Callon said:


> Many thanks - can assure you it will not be used for trade.
> Regards
> John


Hi John, 
I am thrilled to see this recent message from you and to know that you are still active. A few minutes ago, I posted a message to the Bibby Line forum where the last posting from you was a few moths old and I was wondering if you are still active. I was with Bibby during the mid 1960s and I after reading one of your messages, I am hoping to get in touch with Chief Engr. Stan Harrison.

John, many thanks for your messages. You have a great memory and I wish you the best of health, wealth and happiness. wt


----------



## Bob Flett

Look out for an announcement re the future of QE2 later today !

If you believe all the claptrap that comes from Dubai, they are still saying that she will leave under her own power and sail to either Singapore or China. Very hard to believe as she's been sitting there for give years now, the last year in cold lay up, all her systems are now long out of class and would cost MEGA millions just to get her fit for any journey.
Personally I fear for the future of QE2 and think her next journey will be under tow to Alang, very akin to the Norway saga. I will be very happy to be proved wrong though !


----------



## David Wilcockson

Probably the best place for her, long past her glory & best remembered as was.
Cheers,
David


----------



## 5036

Bob Flett said:


> Look out for an announcement re the future of QE2 later today !
> 
> If you believe all the claptrap that comes from Dubai, they are still saying that she will leave under her own power and sail to either Singapore or China. Very hard to believe as she's been sitting there for give years now, the last year in cold lay up, all her systems are now long out of class and would cost MEGA millions just to get her fit for any journey.
> Personally I fear for the future of QE2 and think her next journey will be under tow to Alang, very akin to the Norway saga. I will be very happy to be proved wrong though !


Found this today but I will believe it when I see it.

http://www.seatrade-insider.com/new...oating-hotel-to-be-announced-in-shanghai.html


----------



## Dickyboy

On the Local news (South) This evening it was reported that QE2 was going to be converted into a 5* Hotel in China, but couldn't say where she would end up.


----------



## 5036

Dickyboy said:


> Another one of QE2


One of the most impressive photos I have seen of her was steaming westwards out of the Solent through the Needles Channelin her grey livery.


----------



## ben27

good day dickyboy.sm.25th.aug.2012.09:39.#32.re:another one of the Qe2.a great photo.thank you for posting,i was reading the old post.regards ben27


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Just the plug is in before we sail east from Dubai!

Stephen


----------



## GWB

Just seen this about QE2
DUBAI, United Arab Emirates -- An official involved in the transformation of the storied passenger liner Queen Elizabeth 2 into a floating hotel says the ship will set sail in October for Asia to begin the $90 million overhaul.

But full details remain under wraps. The Singapore-based group leading the project says only the QE2 will be refitted in a Chinese shipyard before being moored in an undisclosed Asian port as a 400-room hotel.

The ship has sat idle in Dubai for more than 4 1/2 years after its purchase by the state investment company Istithmar World for $100 million.

Khamis Juma Buamin, chairman of shipyard operator Drydocks World, told reporters Sunday the 46-year-old QE2 is undergoing upgrades in Dubai before its planned Oct. 18 departure. It will stop in Singapore and Hong Kong.
GWB


----------



## richardwakeley

Right now QE2's AIS is on, showing berthed alongside at Dubai drydocks. MMSI is Vanuatu flag, 576059000. But still showing GBTT as the callsign. From 'shipsxy'.


----------



## Pompeyfan

More here http://www.cruisebusiness.com/index...h-queen-elizabeth-2-into-five-star-hotel.html


----------

